# Alcan Highway



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

This post is a little late, mostly because it took me a few weeks to get the internet hooked up once I got up to Alaska.

My brother-in-law and I started out August 22 doing the drive up the Alcan highway. 3,000 miles over four days and had four days for him to see as much of Alaska as he could.
Had to put a cheesy sign on the back of the traveling circus.









Canadian Rockies









Our campsite on the side of the highway in the Canadian Rockies:









The other side of our campsite on the side of the highway in the Canadian Rockies:









Some wildlife:









A reminder to drive safely - no one was there when we arrived at the scene. The airbags were deployed and the front of the van was destroyed. Hopefully they made it out of there in good shape.









Strange Canadians:









Are we back in the US yet?









Once there, we fished:









and fished









What kind of idiot hikes four miles in wading boots with no waders? This idiot.








I also waded wet in a glacier fed lake so that my brother-in-law could use my waders. Needless to say my feet got a little numb.

We got into some Alaskan grouse:









Hiked up to a glacier:









My brother-in-law got a little glimpse of Denali from over 200 miles away before he jumped on a plane to head back to Utah.









I've only lived in Alaska for about two and a half weeks - so far so good.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Glad you made safely. Looks like a trip that will not soon be forgotten. Thanks for the picture report.

Good luck and keep us all up to date as you live a dream.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Epic trip!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

That looks like an awesome trip.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> I've only lived in Alaska for about two and a half weeks - so far so good.


Just wait until the dark season arrives in a couple of months. :wink:

I've always wanted to drive the Alcan Highway (ride it on a motorcycle, actually), but never have. I've got to admit to being a little envious.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My wife and I drove a motorhome from Preston Idaho to Anchorage in five days. I can't count how many times I said WOW on that trip. Southern Alberta was the first time I've seen a place so flat. You could watch your dog run away for two days. Dall sheep and caribou in NW. Yukon had the most breathtaking mountains and graciers I'd ever seen. What a trip!!!!
The RV dealer in Anchorage let us drive the motorhome down the Keanai to Homer, Seward and Soldotna for a few days before we delivered it to him and he flew us home.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Petersen said:


> I've always wanted to drive the Alcan Highway (ride it on a motorcycle, actually), but never have. I've got to admit to being a little envious.


If/when you do it make sure you pick up a copy of the milepost. It's a great guide for doing the drive including cool stuff to see/do along the way.

Longbow - I'll bet that trip was a blast. But I can't imagine what the gas bill was, some of those little gas stations in Canada were about $1.50 a liter :shock: I didn't think I'd be paying $5 a gallon again that soon.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The RV dealer paid for three couples to shuttle three repossesed motorhomes up to Anchrage and then he flew us back home...all free! I think I spent $500 total on the trip.


----------

